# Saving threads?



## flyfishjeep (Apr 11, 2010)

Is there a way to save a thread to a favorites file or not?

Every now and then I will see a thread that explains things perfectly for me and I would like to save it rather than searching for it.

Let me know if something like this exists.  
Thank you,
FFJ


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 11, 2010)

I just bookmark them, or if they have a recipe that I want to try, then I'll copy the text and save it with Notepad.

I don't think that the forum software has any kind of "favorites" feature, but I could be wrong.


----------



## treegje (Apr 11, 2010)

if you go to yhe *button Thread Tools* on top each thread
click the third and lower option *Subsribe to this threat*
then click *Add supscription*

Then you can find the treads in *USER CP* 
hope that helps
Geert


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 11, 2010)

Geert - thanks for sharing the steps. The new threads that have been subscribed to will pop up when you go to your User CP section of the forum. After some time (I'm not sure of that timeframe) the thread will disappear from view and you'll have to click on a little link at the bottom right corner of that box that says "View all threads". That will pull up all of the threads, including the older ones, you've subscribed to. 

I've used this function for quite some time and it does help bookmark items/favorites, on SMF.


----------



## smokeguy (Apr 11, 2010)

I've started a file in my Yahoo mail.  I just copy/paste something here and then make/send an email to myself.  If the site ever goes down I still have it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2010)

This is pretty much the way I do it. I just send it to myself, and store it in a special "Recipes" folder. Seems to work fine, as long as the links stay good, and the pictures don't get removed over time.
I do the same thing with "Netflix". I store a list of all the movies we watch, so I don't get a movie that we already watched. I wish I knew how to get them all in alphabetical order automatically. I am by no means a computer guru!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bearcarver


----------



## bob1961 (May 19, 2010)

another way to do this is to right click the picture if that is what you liked in a thread, then save it your cpu to view when ever....key points to a thread i want to keep, i copy/paste text to a word doc....this way i have them on my cpu...........bob

....


----------



## daddyzaring (May 19, 2010)

If you are using IE, you can click File>Send>Page by Email..., and it ill send the entire page to whatever email you choose.  I just send them to myself.


----------



## mythmaster (May 19, 2010)

I just want remind you that since the forum software will be changing, these bookmarks will no longer point to anything.  So, you should copy the recipes and procedures that interest you now just to be sure that you have them.

I expect the best ones to reappear in the Wiki, though, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------

